# Clunk on change of direction?



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Morning All,

I'll keep it simple.

2005 Clio - Clunk (like something metallic having pressure released)

It passed its MOT this week.

So far:

Changed engine mounts
New Ball Joints
New Anti/Roll links

Top mounts look ok
Pads tight in Calipers

Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm the least mechanically minded person you will meet but to rule top mount out, if you haven't already, was a simple case of putting under load/pushing down and the problem was obvious. Stealership didn't diagnose despite me taking it in, my Uncle did within 2 minutes.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> I'm the least mechanically minded person you will meet but to rule top mount out, if you haven't already, was a simple case of putting under load/pushing down and the problem was obvious. Stealership didn't diagnose despite me taking it in, my Uncle did within 2 minutes.


Yes, I raised the wheel slightly then put a long crowbar under the wheel, no movement in strut/top mount.

Thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

We just pushed down on the top mount and you could feel the clunking. Sorry I'm all out but hope you get sorted


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Steering rack?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Couldn't you just get someone to turn the wheel while you have a listen?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Steering rack?


Makes noise without moving the steering wheel, i.e. Moving backwards and forwards without touching the steering wheel


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Couldn't you just get someone to turn the wheel while you have a listen??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Noise only there when weight is transferred from front to back. I.e. If drive forward then reverse it clunks at end of reverse.

If reverse and then drive forward I get the clunk as I drive forward


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Clutch?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Gearbox mount?? 

Does it do it when coming off the clutch?

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I would take it to a garage that has a four post ramp. politely ask them if they can put it up in the air and then select first and then reverse. It will take about 30 seconds to find whatever it is.
It might take up to 5 mins to find on a two poster.
Changing bits randomly can quickly make it all very expensive.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> Clutch?


No, clutch good.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sh1ner said:


> I would take it to a garage that has a four post ramp. politely ask them if they can put it up in the air and then select first and then reverse. It will take about 30 seconds to find whatever it is.
> It might take up to 5 mins to find on a two poster.
> Changing bits randomly can quickly make it all very expensive.


I have had it up on axle stands (4) and driven forward and reverse but can't replicate the same sound!

The wheels have to be in contact with the ground for the sound to appear.

Mmm, I take it that would make it wheel/suspension related rather than engine/gearbox related?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Gearbox mount??
> 
> Does it do it when coming off the clutch?
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Mounts all good (3)


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

mark328 said:


> I have had it up on axle stands (4) and driven forward and reverse but can't replicate the same sound!
> 
> The wheels have to be in contact with the ground for the sound to appear.
> 
> Mmm, I take it that would make it wheel/suspension related rather than engine/gearbox related?


The point of the four poster is that the wheels are in contact with the ramp and the suspension is loaded. You can hear the area where the noise is coming from and then concentrate around that. 
We do it all the time for unidentified clonking noises underneath. It could be suspension, there might be a worn bush. It would still pass an mot. Exhaust moving about again, would still pass. Gearbox linkage, rear brakes shoes in the drums, there could be so many things.
I remember one Mondeo where all the bushes had been replaced but the idiot who did it put all the voids facing the wrong direction so when braking the wheels turned outwards both at the same time.
It made for a very interesting drive but took seconds to identify.


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Had a clio years ago that had damaged threads on the drive shaft at the wheel hub which moved back and forth causing a clunking noise.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sh1ner said:


> The point of the four poster is that the wheels are in contact with the ramp and the suspension is loaded. You can hear the area where the noise is coming from and then concentrate around that.
> We do it all the time for unidentified clonking noises underneath. It could be suspension, there might be a worn bush. It would still pass an mot. Exhaust moving about again, would still pass. Gearbox linkage, rear brakes shoes in the drums, there could be so many things.
> I remember one Mondeo where all the bushes had been replaced but the idiot who did it put all the voids facing the wrong direction so when braking the wheels turned outwards both at the same time.
> It made for a very interesting drive but took seconds to identify.


Thanks Sh1ner.

The only thing I don't understand is how you could create the sound on the ramp with limited space to move back and forth (which is when the sound appears).

TIA


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

stevie211 said:


> Had a clio years ago that had damaged threads on the drive shaft at the wheel hub which moved back and forth causing a clunking noise.


But surely with all 4 wheels off the ground it would make the noise but it doesn't, the noise only appears when all 4 wheels are on the ground.

Doing my nut in!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had this I'm my Subaru Forester sti, drive forward from standstill it would clunk once, carry on nothing, stop reverse then clunk carry on nothing, it only clunked when changing from forwards to reverse from standstill, or vice versa, it wouldn't do it if i went forward stopped then carried on forwards. Turned out to be a hub nut that was about 1/4 of a turn loose, it went in and out of dealers 3 times, in the end I was talking to a mobile mechanic who put it up took the wheels off (as originally though handbrake shoes loose) then he torqued the hub nut and was fine after that.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I had this I'm my Subaru Forester sti, drive forward from standstill it would clunk once, carry on nothing, stop reverse then clunk carry on nothing, it only clunked when changing from forwards to reverse from standstill, or vice versa, it wouldn't do it if i went forward stopped then carried on forwards. Turned out to be a hub nut that was about 1/4 of a turn loose, it went in and out of dealers 3 times, in the end I was talking to a mobile mechanic who put it up took the wheels off (as originally though handbrake shoes loose) then he torqued the hub nut and was fine after that.


If it is just a hub nut I will be so chuffed !!! - Will take off tonight and re-torque.

Thanks


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

mark328 said:


> Thanks Sh1ner.
> 
> The only thing I don't understand is how you could create the sound on the ramp with limited space to move back and forth (which is when the sound appears).
> 
> TIA


You effectively drive back and forwards on the ramp.
Some care is necessary.
Engage 1st and let the clutch bite then stop, select reverse and do the same again.
The ramp has wheel stops at either end. 
I remember one chap though who came in for something he drove onto the ramp, went over the stops, ending up in the wall at the end of the workshop.
Others have just driven off the sides of the ramp.
You wonder how they cope on the road.
If you have access to a pit then driving forwards and backwards over that will achieve the same thing and is possibly safer.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sh1ner said:


> You effectively drive back and forwards on the ramp.
> Some care is necessary.
> Engage 1st and let the clutch bite then stop, select reverse and do the same again.
> The ramp has wheel stops at either end.
> ...


I have decided to hand in the towel!

I just took off the wheels, removed all rust from discs( where wheel touches), applied some grease sparingly, retorqued hub nuts, wd40/GT45 on anything that moves, retorqued wheel nuts...

Creaking/clunking still there.

If I take it to a garage for them to tell me what's wrong only, I assume it would just be an hours labour? I could live with that as long as they tell me what's making the noise then I can replace/repair!

So frustrating 😡


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just in case any else has the problem, it was a loose bolt on the wishbone 

Cheers


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad it was something simple, and no nasty bills for parts.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Had this on the Mrs mini, turned out to be front wheel bearing.


----------

